# Tödliche Delikatesse



## Timo.Keibel (5. Februar 2019)

Bin gerade über diesen Beitrag gestolpert. Butter bei die Fische, wer würde sich trauen oder hat sogar schon ein Boardie mal Fugu gegessen?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Februar 2019)

Nee, nur Surströmming, aber da würdest Du ja lieber Fugu vorziehen ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Nee, nur Surströmming, aber da würdest Du ja lieber Fugu vorziehen ;-)



Hallo,

Donnerwetter, das ist mutig. Habe ich mich nie getraut.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2019)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> wer würde sich trauen oder hat sogar schon ein Boardie mal Fugu gegessen?



Nö.
Aber ich streichel auch kein Kobras oder überquere mit verbunden Augen die Autobahn......


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2019)

Ich bin unentschlossen. Ökologie, Gelegenheit und Kosten mal beiseite gelassen, ich kanns garnicht sagen: Was der Prof sagt hat was für sich, minimale Risiken hin oder her.
Ausserdem hatte mein Bruder mal einen Miniatur-Süßswasser-Kugelfisch im Aquarium, er hiess Mr. Dickie. Mr. Dickie hat sich mit hat sich mit seinen kleinen Propeller-Stummelflossen immer an die anderen Fische angeschlichen und sie gebissen, und so letztendlich in Schwermut und Tod getrieben. Für sie war dieser Kugelfisch also verhängnisvoll. Dennoch war er sehr sehr süß und wir alle liebten ihn.
Wenn ich nun also vor einem Teller mit Fugu sitze, und meine irrationale Vergiftungsfurcht besiegt haben sollte, wer kann mir garantieren, dass ich dann beim Essen nicht an Mr. Dickie denken muss?


----------



## Nemo (5. Februar 2019)

Probieren würd ich ihn schon, ich glaube aber, dass das Geschmackserlebnis hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben würde. Ist halt der kleine Kick, ob man es möglicherweise doch nicht überlebt, weil der Fugu Meister wieder besoffen war oder den Prakti rangelassen hat.
Danach würde ich mich wieder meiner Sashimi-Platte zuwenden
...oder halt nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

Nein ich würde den Kugelfisch nicht probieren. Es gibt so viele sehr leckere Sachen beim Japaner, die würde ich wohl vorziehen.


----------



## ollidi (5. Februar 2019)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> wer würde sich trauen


Ich bestimmt nicht. Da bin ich ein Schisser.
Es gibt bestimmt noch viele Sachen, die ich mal probieren würde. Aber Fugu und alles was mehr als vier Beine hat, gehört bestimmt nicht dazu.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2019)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2019)

Meine mich dunkel zu erinnern,dass die Fugus ihr Gift aus Algen (?) beziehen und dass man Zuchtfische daher bedenkenlos (ohne Nervenkitzel mit potentiell tödlichem Ausgang) konsumieren kann...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2019)

Es sind übrigens von allen Kugelfischarten bestimmte Teile, oder der ganze Fisch toxisch. Nicht immer gleich tödlich, aber toxisch.

Ich esse überhaupt keine Sachen, nur weil sie besonders nobel sind und man damit im Lokal einen auf breite Hose machen kann. Ausnahme sind da vielleicht Foie gras und Trüffel. Aber die sind auch nicht tödlich, sondern einfach nur zu gut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mal irgendwas von 3-400€ für ein Fugu -Menü gehört...
Neee- das ist mir zu nah am vergoldeten Steak von Ribery! 

Da kommt eher Bodenständigkeit als Furcht bei mir zum tragen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. Februar 2019)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch raus bei der Sache! Ist mir etwas zu heikel. So wie es in dem Bericht rüberkommt, muss es aber wohl ein riesen Ding sein in Japan.
Da bleibe ich aber lieber beim "normalen" Sushi. 



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Nee, nur Surströmming, aber da würdest Du ja lieber Fugu vorziehen ;-)


Haha, ja der schmeckt dir ja komischerweise sogar


----------



## Piere (6. Februar 2019)

ich würde diesen Fisch nie essen. Stelle ich mir vom Risiko vor wie eine Fellatio mit einer Kannibalin .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Donnerwetter, das ist mutig. Habe ich mich nie getraut.
> 
> ...



Auf einer Dienstreise nach Östersund mit Timo vor einigen Jahren waren wir im Zorb Center untergebracht und der Betreiber lud uns zu einem traditionellen Essen ein: Surströmming. Die Chance ließ ich mir nicht entgehen. Denn wenn, dann esse ich solche "Spezialitäten" nur in den Ländern, wo sie herkommen. Das Drumherum muss stimmen. Und es stimmte! Klar, der Geruch ist schlimm, aber der Geschmack erinnert stark an klassisch eingelegten Hering. Vielleicht finde ich noch die Aufnahmen. Der komplette Clip lief damals bei bissclips und ist jetzt leider nicht mehr gelistet.  



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch raus bei der Sache! Ist mir etwas zu heikel. So wie es in dem Bericht rüberkommt, muss es aber wohl ein riesen Ding sein in Japan.
> Da bleibe ich aber lieber beim "normalen" Sushi.
> 
> 
> Haha, ja der schmeckt dir ja komischerweise sogar



Gab sogar einen Nachschlag


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2019)

Surströming gehört gewässert und mit Kartoffeln und ordentlich Zwiebel ... nie direkt aus der Büchse. Man frisst ja auch kein rohes Hendl aus der Plastiktüte!


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2019)

Ich würde Fugu essen - die 5 Personen die davon im Jahr sterben tun dies aus Dummheit (Verarbeitung ohne Lizenz in einem Privathaushalt), da hätte ich um mich keine Angst bei einem zertifizierten Restaurant


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mal einen Japaner gefragt, warum man den Fisch nun wirklich ißt. Er meinte, es sei dieses bestimmte Prickeln und das leichte Taubheitsgefühl im Mund, das von der immer vorhandenen schwachen Giftigkeit herrühre.

Da dachte ich mir "Aha!". Das schafft ein Obstler, der Liter für 15,- €, auch nach dem dritten Stamperl.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2019)

Ich mag Fisch mehr an obstler  und der Verzehr von fugu soll euphorisierend wirken- und ich bin nunmal ein recht neugieriger Mensch was die Wechselwirkungen vom Menschen zu seiner Umwelt angeht


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2019)

In einem japanischen Wirsthaus, wo der Fischkoch am Tisch die ersten Häppchen vor allen Gästen vorkostet, ist das gesundheitliche Risiko sicher gering. Da würde ich mir aber fürs gleiche Geld lieber einen Berg Tuna reinziehen - da weiß ich, dass es mir schmeckt und die Show, für die anderen Gäste, muss ich ned haben.


----------

